# Weaving triangular shawls



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone woven a tri shawl on a floor LOOM? We are weaving some at Sutton Valley weavers guild, they are GORGEOUS! Only one at a time , 3 or 4 people needed to set up, need the extra hands! Then it is fairly simple, it took them 1 1/2 days to weave one. Will try to get PICTURES next Tuesday. They are currently weaving them on our 100 in loom, but they will be weaving more on our 6o in loom in the future, as soon as the tablecloths are finished. I know they are cutting the yarn into 95 in strands, they are drawing , in colored pencils their own color choices. Think I will try it soon. Will update on this.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, have a 7 1/2 ft adjustable triangle loom. Have made many wraps on it; even did four small triangles in a Christmas plaid design and sewed them together to make a Christmas tree skirt. Have also made the smaller neck scarves using the single threads you describe above. Used up yarns scraps from my stash doing that.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> Has anyone woven a tri shawl on a floor LOOM? We are weaving some at Sutton Valley weavers guild, they are GORGEOUS! Only one at a time , 3 or 4 people needed to set up, need the extra hands! Then it is fairly simple, it took them 1 1/2 days to weave one. Will try to get PICTURES next Tuesday. They are currently weaving them on our 100 in loom, but they will be weaving more on our 6o in loom in the future, as soon as the tablecloths are finished. I know they are cutting the yarn into 95 in strands, they are drawing , in colored pencils their own color choices. Think I will try it soon. Will update on this.


In the 1970s we wove triangular shawls on very large pieces of cardboard from the packaging around fridges as well as plywood. They were only woven using the tabby weave but we used our homespun yarn in a variety of natural shades and dyed wool, mohair or alpaca.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Send pictures please. I have a triangular loom and a floor loom. Always looking for ideas.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

I also have triangular looms. One is large, I don't remember exact dimensions, and both a 2 foot and 3 foot. I haven't used them in a while. I have a shawl on large loom that is almost finished, it is one of my UFOs as I found a mistake and need to undo and redo a small portion. 

I made the small triangular scarves to sell but could never find just the right way to hold them on. I didn't want to make shawl pins, or add ties. I used a brooch for my own but buyers were reluctant to buy without the closure. I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Yes, I have a 7’ adjustable triangle loom and have made a couple of wraps. I set it up the other day to start a wrap.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

betty, are you talking about warping a floor loom and then taking warp one at time to make weft? Please show a photo!!!


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

After reading Birchpoint’s entry, I went back and read the initial post and realized I read it wrong. Please post pictures of what you are discussing. I’m trying to wrap my feeble brain around the thought of a triangle on a floor loom. Thanks!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

We will be setting up more, as we do i will take pictures for you. You see they only take a day and a half to complete, the only thing being you need to be 4 to set up. Then 2 or 3 to actually weave it, depending if weaveing on a 100 in loom or a 60.will keep you posted. Could those that have some set up on a frame show some PICTURES too,PLEASE?


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I wish I had the space for one, they shawls are gorgeous


----------

